# 90's perpetual harvest grower back in the swing



## denotsmi (Nov 11, 2009)

I built a work bench in my old shop many years ago. I made it 36 inches tall, 2 feet deep, and 8 feet long. It was a perfect work bench height, and I framed it like I was building a house. All the wiring and electronics were in the roof rafters, so to speak. I had 4 inch pvc in all my grow chambers, vented by 2 stacked 110 volt muffin fans. The whole unit was shadow boxed, double doored, and was a real work of pride. I forget how many watts of shop lights, but they were 100% maxed out for lumens per squre foot. When I turned the lights off, there was not a trace of light.

I grew Jack Herer, direct from Sensi Seeds. I went straight to flowering from the mother plant. I never let my clones recover before flowering. I just went straight into flowering, directly. I never lost a single plant. 

I flowered my clones in 3.5 inch square pots....and they worked perfectly. I was harvesting trays of 24, 5 to 7 gram colas every week.

Eventually, it became overwhelming, and I stopped production, and put 20 clones along with my mother plant outdoors, in a swamp. My mother plant of Jack Herer, outdoors, yielded 11 ounces and was 9 feet tall. The entire harvest was 5 and a half pounds from 20 plants.

I am going to attempt a micro grow, perpetual harvest. It is really cool to see how growing has progressed....I learned to grow in Hawaii in 1975. And it has come a long way, believe me.

I will be growing mainly to set myself up for a Johnny Appleseed guerilla grow next year, so I am growing Hollands Hope for my New England season. It'll work for a Winter smoke while I accumulate my stock and perfect my system.

I am blown away, and a bit humbled to see where my primitive methods have gone.....man, that friggin Russian dude with the micro box! Perfect example, as well as the old timer in some remote location maintaining his perpetual harvest at such a small scale for so many years. Total dedication.....and my heroes.

I will be one, too.........


----------



## newb101 (Nov 11, 2009)

what up bro glad to have ya back!! hope to see some great grows and mayb learn a thing or two from an hold schooler like u. thx for join riu hope you enjoy


----------



## CaveChest (Nov 11, 2009)

Thats sweet man, i wanna learn perpetual growing on a small scale, it sounds sweet.

Any suggestions or hints? Links or info you can help me out with?

Peace
J


----------



## denotsmi (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome....my seeds are on the way from "who knows where", and I am in the process of getting my materials together. I am going to keep the mother in a small enclosure. A wooden filing cabinet is pretty ideal: big enough to keep several mothers initially...and they are easy to go stealth with. Wood is much easier to alter than metal.

If I were to build an "all in one" unit like my old setup, I would use a sideboard.....they are big enough to house 2- 4 foot flowering shelves, as well as the mother chamber. Just a passing thought......aquarium stands are nice cabinets. They use electricity and make noise, as well.


----------



## CaveChest (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey man, back again

Do you have any tips or details on cloning.
I have a hydroponic plant that i am hoping to clone into soil, do you have any suggestions?
I chopped it at a 45 degree angle and put some rooting powder on the end and put it in a cut open pepsi bottle with a cover over the top to maintain moisture. Its been about 3 hours and the plant looks as good as dead, it wilted and curled.

Any suggestions for next time?

Peace
J


----------



## denotsmi (Nov 14, 2009)

What you did was exactly correct. It's not rocket science, and pot plants are strong. Some varieties clone better than others. I used a soil mix, as well. Around here, I purchase "BX Promix". There are other Promix's around, but "BX" is bar far the best. It's organic, no vermiculite....just good shit. I never fed my clones, either. There are plenty of nutrients in the soil. Are you under 24 hour light? That may be too intense for the clones....if you are vegging them, move them further away from the light source so they get fewer lumens for a little bit.


----------



## CaveChest (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea i had my plant in the sun outside for a bit (pretty sunny day) i've brought it in now and its just chilling ijn my veg room (18/6)

Still looks droopy but i have faith in these plants there pretty hard to kill 

Thanks for the help, i'll update you


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome man. I heard a lot of shwag was grown in Hawaii in the 70's. True Statement?


----------



## denotsmi (Nov 16, 2009)

I never saw shwag there....stateside I was paying 20 dollars an ounce at the time, 25 tops. When I first got to Hawaii, the local pot was 70 dollars an ounce, and was available maybe 7 or 8 months a year. The interim periods were filled with Colombian that sold for 40 dollars. It was a nice break from the euphoric high of the Hawaiian...the Colombian, although commercial was a kick ass, narcotic high. The contrast was nice....there were no noticable season changes in the weather, but the changes in the herb made time seem like it was passing. I was there early enough to see a great Thai market going strong there, as well....the real elephant sticks, via American Samoa. When High Times magazine came out, the price of Hawaiian jumped to 200 dollars an ounce! It was being shipped all around the World....supply and demand, dammit....LOL. My good friend married a Samoan and lived in Puna....coops were already formed, and clones were distributed by the organizers......it was a fun time....weed, women, waves...


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 16, 2009)

yea that's dope. but like you said, changes with the seasons... when I was in Oahu locals told me all the bud was grown in fields back then... which means its mids cause there's no way the dudes gonna pull out all the males


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 17, 2009)

anyone else on this?


----------



## denotsmi (Nov 24, 2009)

They already had cloning down in 1977.....


----------

